# 109 comic.



## hitoshi (Jan 13, 2009)

This is kinda cool.....Fiction but art isn't too bad. 

kurtvolk109.blogspot.com


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pretty good stuff


----------



## vonmallard (Mar 17, 2009)

seems to have been removed


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## hitoshi (Mar 19, 2009)

Managed to grab a few pages before they shut it down. Hope its re-opened again soon....perhaps the artist is doing fresh material.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks good mate!


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 20, 2009)

Johnny Redburn would kick his ass...


----------



## hitoshi (Mar 20, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Johnny Redburn would kick his ass...




Ah yes....."JOHNNY RED" loved reading that comic when I was a kid.
By far my favourite story in BATTLE comics was that series about a crew of a JU-52 that helped out german troops on the Russian front , it was called "Iron Annie". 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2009)

Mmm...not bad at all....


----------



## hitoshi (Mar 22, 2009)

Been given the OK to post a few segments of the comic so enjoy. 8)


----------



## hitoshi (Mar 22, 2009)

The yellow devil crest the pilots use on the front of their messerschmitts.


----------



## hitoshi (Mar 22, 2009)

The comic begins...


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thiel looks like a caricature of Molders
Breinl looks as mad as a hatter


----------



## hitoshi (Mar 22, 2009)

8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 22, 2009)

Push em to reopen the site....or to let you post more here!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2009)

8) Nice stuff hitoshi!


----------



## hitoshi (Mar 23, 2009)

This thread will be ongoing so comic pages will be posted every week or so. Just check back every now and then for new stuff..


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 23, 2009)

Pretty cool stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hitoshi (Mar 24, 2009)

The saga continues.


----------



## sturmer (Mar 25, 2009)

nice comic, looking forward towards the rest


----------



## imalko (Mar 25, 2009)

But Bf 109 shot down by a katyusha rocket???!
As far as I know this rockets were for hitting ground targets.

By the way excellent comic.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2009)

Great stuff! Keep 'em coming mate!


----------



## hitoshi (Mar 25, 2009)

more pages.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 25, 2009)

imalko said:


> But Bf 109 shot down by a katyusha rocket???!
> As far as I know this rockets were for hitting ground targets.
> 
> By the way excellent comic.



I had trouble wrappin my braincell around that one, too....although, theoretically, if a -109 and a katushkin rocket tried to occupy the same chunk of air at the same time, regardless of the intended target of each....I guess its possible, if not entirely plausible.

Good comic, though!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah the Katushya seems implausible. Still it is a good read.


----------



## hitoshi (Mar 26, 2009)

8)


----------



## hitoshi (Mar 29, 2009)

8)


----------



## imalko (Mar 29, 2009)

Excellent! Keep them comming!


----------



## hitoshi (Mar 31, 2009)

8)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2009)

Good stuff, keep it coming.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2009)

More...MOre...MORe...MORE!


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 3, 2009)

very good. keep them comming.


----------



## hitoshi (Apr 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## Heinz (Apr 4, 2009)

Great stuff mate! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2009)

Keep it coming.


----------



## hitoshi (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great stuff mate, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh boy, how will Kurt handle this latest mission????? ha ha ha.

Great stuff.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent comic. Hope to see more of it.

Keep up please....


----------



## hitoshi (Apr 8, 2009)

8)


----------



## hitoshi (Apr 10, 2009)

8)


----------



## Flyboy2 (Apr 10, 2009)

Good stuff... Thumbs up!


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, good stuff. Cant put them out fast enough though, lol.


----------



## hitoshi (Apr 14, 2009)

8)


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 17, 2009)

That is such a great comic! Love the art work.


----------



## hitoshi (Apr 21, 2009)

Slow but steady updates...


----------



## hitoshi (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 23, 2009)

Dem's some biiiiig cannons...always loved the look of the Stuka with the cannons slung under the wings!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet! 8)


----------



## hitoshi (Apr 29, 2009)

8)


----------



## Pong (Apr 30, 2009)

Impressive stuff!


----------



## hitoshi (May 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## Thorlifter (May 3, 2009)

Kurt to the rescue!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 3, 2009)

Not to turn this into a different topic or anything, but the 37mm cannons the Stuka's carried. How many rounds did each gun carry and what was the rate of fire?


----------



## hitoshi (May 4, 2009)

As far as I know each cannon carried a six round magazine of tungsten core cannon-shells. Theres an amazing bit of war footage of these cannon-birds over the Kuban lagoons in 1943 taking out landing craft. I think its somewhere on this site...don't know where tho,. Sorry.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

INCOMING!!! Ratatatatata!


----------



## Demetrious (May 4, 2009)

imalko said:


> But Bf 109 shot down by a katyusha rocket???!
> As far as I know this rockets were for hitting ground targets.
> 
> By the way excellent comic.



It would not be the first time an artillery round and an aircraft made acquaintance in mid-air. It happened more then once in the First World War, when two-seaters with early "wireless" sets were sent over the front as artillery spotters to direct counterbattery fire. 

It might sound implausible, given the size of the airplane, the shell, and all that sky, but you have to remember the numbers in which artillery was employed, _especially_ in the First World War. During artillery duels in both the First and Second World War, between two sizeable artillery units, it was not unheard of for shells to strike each other in midair and explode spectacularly. A plane in the middle of that... I shudder to think.

Also, this comic is excellent, if only because the subject matter is something I almost never see. On top of that, though, the art really is slick. Some of this would make awesome avatars. What's the name/screenname of the artist/author? Do they have a Deviantart or other personal website that is alive and well? You can consider me a fan. Pass on my compliments, if you can.


----------



## hitoshi (May 4, 2009)

Thanx Demetrious. I've been given permission to post the ongoing comic on this excellent Forum, no official website for the artist ( at the moment..) 

8)


----------



## hitoshi (May 7, 2009)

8)


----------



## Thorlifter (May 8, 2009)

Damn Commies!!!! ha ha ha ha.

The LA-5 is one of my favorite planes.


----------



## hitoshi (May 10, 2009)

8)


----------



## Thorlifter (May 10, 2009)

Snap left and get away Devil 4. I love this thread.


----------



## hitoshi (May 14, 2009)

8)


----------



## RabidAlien (May 14, 2009)

So they just ditched the Stukas??


----------



## Thorlifter (May 14, 2009)

They were probably already shot down RA!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 14, 2009)

Darn Russian bastiges!!! 






(no offense intended towards any Russians on this site)


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 14, 2009)

This is a great thread!


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2009)

Wow! Impressive. I love someone bringing back the type of comics from my youth! And the research for accuracy you can tell has been done although there has been some artistic license but nothing thats over the top. Just fantastic!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 15, 2009)

Great thread hitoshi. Great idea!


----------



## hitoshi (May 17, 2009)

Thankyou to all Forum members who have left comments on this thread. The artist really appreciates all the feedback.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 28, 2009)

**anxiously awaiting next installment**


----------



## hitoshi (May 28, 2009)

Sorry RabidAlien, the artist has let me know that 'work' has got in the way of any new pages being completed so he's had to put "Kurt Volk" on the backburner for awhile. But this does not mean the comic is dead so new pages will eventually surface ( just don't know when..)


----------



## Thorlifter (May 28, 2009)

WHAT?????? But......But.......But.........


----------



## RabidAlien (May 28, 2009)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! *gets ahold of self* Okeedokee.


----------



## hitoshi (Jun 26, 2009)

New pages.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 26, 2009)

Its been almost a month, glad to see that a new one is out. Cant wait for more, keep em comming.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2009)

more please!


----------



## hitoshi (Jun 26, 2009)

8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the new posts Hitoshi!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## hitoshi (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2009)

It's been a long time since I've been enthralled with a comic. NICE!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice 8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 29, 2009)

Heh....I love that Russian's "Arrrghh!"


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 29, 2009)

I wonder if that was a quote!


----------



## hitoshi (Jun 30, 2009)

8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 30, 2009)

Well great! Kurt screwed up.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, he sure did eff up...he left his arse showing, and the IL-2 gunner handed it to him. Now the question is, will he land within safety of the Wehrmacht, or is he gonna be the guest of Uncle Joe's crew?


----------



## lingo (Jun 30, 2009)

If any other character says Himmel  and gonna in the same speech bubble I shall scream! twisted


----------



## imalko (Jun 30, 2009)

lingo said:


> If any other character says Himmel  and gonna in the same speech bubble I shall scream! twisted


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 30, 2009)

That's not the only mistake Kurt made.... going into action with his drop tank still attached.... amateur. Phooo!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 30, 2009)

::biting nails::


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jun 30, 2009)

Just found this today. Cool! Hope Kurt makes it!
Regarding the drop tank, Kurt is only engaging a IL-2, so no need for top performance to take that fight.

- Ivan. <--- No, not THAT Ivan.... Though I HAVE built a virtual Lavochkin La-5FN and a La-7.


----------



## hitoshi (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 2, 2009)

Those Landsers best hustle and find him!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep! A wingman circling/waggling over a downed airman makes it easy to find him....for both sides! "Tracers work both ways, ya know"


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 2, 2009)

Ivan1GFP said:


> Regarding the drop tank, Kurt is only engaging a IL-2, so no need for top performance to take that fight.



Performance has nothing to do with it. Put a bullet through that f*cker and it would blow Kurt's square jaw as far as Murmansk!


----------



## hitoshi (Jul 4, 2009)

8)


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jul 5, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Performance has nothing to do with it. Put a bullet through that f*cker and it would blow Kurt's square jaw as far as Murmansk!



Perhaps, but no less an ace than Tommy McGuire chose to keep his drop tanks when entering a fight. Yes, he died, but not because the drop tank blew up or anything. Remember, all the IL2s have in the back are little rifle caliber MGs.

- Ivan.


----------



## hitoshi (Jul 7, 2009)

8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 7, 2009)

> "Two of the Red Army Scouts skillfully worked thier way round behind him."


Well...this can't be good...


----------



## tango35 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey Hitoshi,
nice comic. Send Kurt a Halbkette so they can blew the soviet infantry the sh.. out. Or he get air cover from a Fw 190 ground attack bird.

greest

Thomas


----------



## hitoshi (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2009)

8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2009)

hopefully, the guys he saved are coming to his rescue!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 13, 2009)

That'd be the polite thing to do, anyway!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 13, 2009)

Go Kurt Go


----------



## lingo (Jul 13, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> hopefully, the guys he saved are coming to his rescue!




Hmm. In the real word a kind or selfless deed never goes unpunished!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2009)

Heard alot of stories where a pilot goes down along the lines, and the opposing sides get into a slugging match trying to get to the pilot(s). That's something they did even back in WWI.

I remember one account, where a Stuka got shot up and landed in "no man's land" on the eastern front, and a Wehrmacht tank rolled out to save the crew from the Soviets...can't recall if it was Rudel and his crewmate or not, but it must have been a hair-raising few minutes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2009)

Now THAT'S a cool story!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2009)

Great stuff!


----------



## imalko (Jul 14, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Now THAT'S a cool story!



I'm not sure about names of pilots involved or the exact time of the event (but I can check out if necessary). However, I'm sure it happened in 1941 when Slovak pilots were flying Avia B.534 biplanes on Eastern front... One Slovak pilot was hit by ground fire and made forced landing in enemy held territory. His wingman landed in vicinity in order to rescue his fellow pilot. Anyway, rescue attempt was successfull and they managed to take off under enemy fire with downed pilot standing on lower wing and holding tightly for wing struts. They flew all the way to their base this way and after landing the downed pilot was in shock and scared to death, but alive.
On another similar occasion downed Slovak airman climbed into the cockpit next to the pilot as they flew to safety...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2009)

Rudel did, on a number of occasions, land and save downed Stuka crews by taking them aboard his ship...one time, his Stuka became mired down in the mud during his rescue attempt and they all had to hoof it as the Soviets were closing in on them.

I'll see if I can dig up the details on the Panzer rescue, I keep thinking it was during the battle of Kursk. Don't quote me on that, let me look for the info.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2009)

imalko said:


> I'm not sure about names of pilots involved or the exact time of the event (but I can check out if necessary). However, I'm sure it happened in 1941 when Slovak pilots were flying Avia B.534 biplanes on Eastern front... One Slovak pilot was hit by ground fire and made forced landing in enemy held territory. His wingman landed in vicinity in order to rescue his fellow pilot. Anyway, rescue attempt was successfull and they managed to take off under enemy fire with downed pilot standing on lower wing and holding tightly for wing struts. They flew all the way to their base this way and after landing the downed pilot was in shock and scared to death, but alive.
> On another similar occasion downed Slovak airman climbed into the cockpit next to the pilot as they flew to safety...



They just don't make fighter pilots like that anymore. of course trying that on a Mig-29 might be a little more difficult.......


----------



## hitoshi (Jul 14, 2009)

8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2009)

Friendlies to the rescue...but they're not out of the woods yet!

Thank for posting the latest, Hitoshi


----------



## hitoshi (Jul 17, 2009)

8)


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Aug 20, 2009)

I do hope there is more to come.

- Ivan.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2009)

Me too!

I've been hoping for new stuff for a while now


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Jester's Dead (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cool. Why did the artist pull the website? 

Luftwaffe manga. Interesting...


----------



## Pong (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice Hitoshi. Keep it up. I'm getting sucked in like the others..


----------



## hitoshi (Aug 21, 2009)

Very sorry for the lack of updates to the KURT VOLK comic. The artist ( who draws for a living) is currently snowed under with heaps of work. He's itchin to get back into more KV comic work! Don't know when that will be but stay tooned.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update Hitoshi. I was wondering what happened.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, thanks for the update! Some of us here are starting to twitch from withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Severe too.....


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey Lucky13,

This is off subject, but where did that avatar photo of yours come from? Where can I find the full size version of it? 

- Ivan.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update, hitoshi!


----------



## hitoshi (May 26, 2011)

Hope its okay with the mods if I post this link

Artist has a site

wolfturtle.com ::: comic ::: Messerschmitt Ace Kurt Volk Yellow Devil Schwarm


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2011)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## tango35 (May 30, 2011)

When will the unit we reequipped with Butcherbirds ?


----------



## hitoshi (May 30, 2011)

tango35 said:


> When will the unit we reequipped with Butcherbirds ?



I've been told the unit will stick with 109's much like JG52 did, probably convert to later varients like the K4 towards end of comic series. But FW190's will make appearances in the comic as other fighter units fight alongside Kurt's pilots


----------



## peterpro (Jun 6, 2011)

I LOVE this comic!Congrats to the artist!


----------

